# Banging noise when auger engaged (with video)



## StuckInSnow (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey guys, using my blower this morning it suddenly started banging when the auger is engaged. I kind of knocked it on the driveway to clear it and it got louder. Any ideas? I noticed one of the four pins along the “bar” is out. Any one have any suggestions? It looks like the thing in the middle is bobbing up and down. Sorry, I don’t know anything. Haha 

https://youtu.be/91peOGZjqKQ


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

The impeller fan or blower fan may be contacting Ice built up in the bottom of the housing. 
Pull the spark plug wire ( for safety) and then from the front look into the back of the housing where the impeller is and inspect it for ice and debris. If possible thaw it out. 
If after it is thawed it still does this then you could have a bad impeller shaft bearing, and or a bent auger shaft , as you indicate that you are now missing a pin.
Inspect the augers carefully and look to see if maybe part of the screw portion of the auger has been bent due to contact with an object, and bent it so that it is making contact with ground the bucket housing.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Also take a look at the scraper blade and make sure that the bottom has not bent in so as to make contact with augers, (you say you banged it).


As I look at your video, I question the augers (4) of them as to their orientation on the shaft,. Not knowing make , model , new ,old etc. does not give us much info to get a look a proper diagrams.

However as I said your augers look, at least from your video, looking from the front that the left outboard and the rt inboard are the same and the rt outboard and the lft inboard are the same. Normally the 2 outers will be the same and as well the 2 inners will be the same.

But cannot say that as definite without proper information


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks to me like the augers are hitting the ground. Try tilting the front up when the augers are turning........use the handle bars


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Follow the above advice. Shake the auger shafts checking for looseness.

Are the auger end bearings loose? I see the gearbox and auger shafts jumping up.

If you can't find it, remove the auger belt so you can turn the impeller and auger easier.

If you can't find it, then separate the tractor from the auger housing so it's easier to see and work with.


----------



## StuckInSnow (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks guys!! So when I tilt it up the noise still happens. Maybe it’s contacting the bottom of the housing? I’ll try to thaw it tonight and see if it helps. From there I’ll have to call someone. It really feels like the whole thing “bucks” just a bit when it happens. Not just contact. But there’s a lot of stuff happening so who knows.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I watched the video several times ..... One of the auger blades is bent and straightened out, which effectively makes it longer. That now longer auger blade appears to be the culprit making the noise. It's making the whole shaft jump. If the noise continues as the machine is lifted, means it's not hitting the floor, But is it hitting the scraper bar?? Clean out the auger housing and look for the shiny non painted metal....That will be the contact point. It appears to be the second auger blade from the left in the video. They do bend very easily. It can be bent back into position, but may take heat, although it will be weakened and more susceptible to bending again.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## StuckInSnow (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks Jay! So is there an easy way to spin the augers to look? It’s not moving much when I try with my hands.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Remove the shear pins and turn the auger, see and hear anything? If not, the problem is not with the augers. Now remove the spark plug for safety because the engine can kick back, reach into the chute and turn the impeller blade by hand.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

That far right side auger is badly bent (actually straight when it SHOULD be angled). I had the same issue with a Troy Bilt auger (same one, too). My solution was to use an enormous Crescent wrench to grab each side of the auger in turn and bend it back to match the other ones. The ends of the blades should line up closely with the auger section next to it towards the center. Should look like a continuous spiral with just a little gap between the ends of the blades.

The center one on the left has a similar issue on one side, too.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

On your previous use to today did you hit Chunky(pieces of hard) Snow or an icy snow bank????


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

tabora said:


> _That far right side auger is badly bent (actually straight when it SHOULD be angled). I had the same issue with a Troy Bilt auger (same one, too). My solution was to use an enormous Crescent wrench to grab each side of the auger in turn and bend it back to match the other ones. The ends of the blades should line up closely with the auger section next to it towards the center. Should look like a continuous spiral with just a little gap between the ends of the blades.
> 
> The center one on the left has a similar issue on one side, too._



I think Tabora is right.....
If you slow the video way down and watch the motion of the auger rake on the right and watch the position of the open ends, it seems the banging sound and the little hop coincides with the open ends being right opposite the scraper bar. With all the ice and snow melted now, you should be able to see a shiny scrape or nick on the scraper bar, if that's what's happening. :nerd:
.
.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

StuckInSnow said:


> Thanks Jay! So is there an easy way to spin the augers to look? It’s not moving much when I try with my hands.


With the engine off, you can turn the impeller (which flings the snow out of the chute) to slowly make the augers turn. But it's best not to stick your hand in there, using a stick is safer for turning the impeller. 

Or, there should be a shear bolt going through each auger segment, locking it to the shaft. Remove the bolt, and you should be able to spin the auger segment on the shaft. 

It looks to me like you have two damaged/straightened auger segments. The one next to the edge of the bucket, on the right-hand side of the video. If we numbered the segments 1-4, starting at the left of your video, it would be segment 4. And segment 2 (on the left, close to the center) also looks like it's been straightened somewhat. Segments 1 & 3 look about right to me, that's what the others should look like. 

Agreed that it seems like an auger segment(s) is hitting the bucket, or maybe the scraper bar.


----------



## PaulMys (Jan 23, 2019)

tabora said:


> That far right side auger is badly bent (actually straight when it SHOULD be angled). I had the same issue with a Troy Bilt auger (same one, too). My solution was to use an enormous Crescent wrench to grab each side of the auger in turn and bend it back to match the other ones. The ends of the blades should line up closely with the auger section next to it towards the center. Should look like a continuous spiral with just a little gap between the ends of the blades.
> 
> The center one on the left has a similar issue on one side, too.



Agree 100%.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

This is why I said that the auger gangs looked like they were installed in the wrong position and orientation.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's a photo of a wider auger set that shows how the auger blades should look in relation to each other...


----------

